

Linus: Shut the F**K Up - arunoda
http://www.efytimes.com/e1/fullnews.asp?edid=98169

======
3825
The photo with Linus showing the middle finger seems to be from his rant about
nVidia. I don't know how that is relevant to this article.

------
kstenerud
Prime example of how _not_ to behave in public.

